# Any of u guys do any nuisance beaver trapping for counties?



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I do some.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just wondering my partner got
a call to do some we got a couple but they say they have some more spots to do. Was just wondering if u charge or anything to do it ? I mean
I love doing it but I really hate doing out of season and possibly loosing some potential trapping ground. I guess my question is I'm just looking for some recommendations, I think it's good to do have that way it will
help us for future references and
hopefully new trapping spots .


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

I get $40 a tail out of season, they don't pay me in season. Plus I get the castor, oil sacs, and meat for making lures/baits.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Dud u come up with price or is that what say? Just wondering u know price of gas now a days an my partner not working right now..



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Their price....ya gotta know how to make every trip to a job worth it. If I don't get 3 per 48hr check I make more sets and check 96hrs. The trick is to save your body grip sets til the end of the job so the remaining ones aren't getting square shy. I also like to save my castor lure til the last few as well. Wear gloves...even though they aren't a canine they can associate their missing colony members with the human smell.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

So should I say something about a price to them? Or do it til we're in better with them? It's just tuff with price of gas. Doesn't same law apply to check traps 24 hrs ? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

My County used to, or probably still does, bid out beaver work on an annual basis. If it's not the County's responsibility than the property owner contacts the DNR for a permit to remove whatever animal is causing damage. You may be better served to get on the DNR's "Prefered Trapper List" for referrals in your area.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

The rulebook says that non-lethal sets must be checked every 24 hours. 
Giving away your services is not good business....for you or any other trappers. I understand your wanting to get in with them but they aren't gonna find any trapper worth a darn to trap for free if the fur is past prime. I've given away a few bottles of lure for free so that people can try the product and BUY more when they are confident that it works. You should just do GREAT work for them and charge for it...be through and catch them all, take the time to tell local property owners what you are doing, they are always pleased to see the beaver damage remedied and often help keep an eye out for possible trap thieves. Like you say though gas is not cheap...so be better than the other trappers in every way that you can, respect private property, be professional, let local land owners know there is traps in the location so they keep their pets penned up, do not drive the neighborhood at high speeds, your reputation will speak for itself and soon you will have plenty of work and get your price uncontested.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

I really appreciate all the information, we'll make it work one one way or the other. Thank u very much


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

So should we call them and tell them a price Dog Catcher?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

yea, tell them that you have talked to other guys trapping for michigan counties and this is how you have came up with a fair price.


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks again


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

under my beaver permit (ADC) work last fall the regs state that NONE of the animal may be removed from the property.. that the animal HAS to be buried on site. The only thing you can take from the property is the money you agreed with. this came from the Cadillac DNR office. i meant OUT of season.. not during the trapping season. trapping season you can use all of the animal


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah well he'll have to find out he dis tell me they we're waiting on some
paperwork from dnr . I'll let u guys know when that comes around.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Just go my newsletter from NGLFH it says the DNR is establishing new rules for damage control operators. Talking about a $50 permit good for 3 years also a test that will cost $200-$250 good for a lifetime as long as you keep the permit active.
Doesn't sound like I will doing any out of season trapping.

Jim


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah really, why would anybody ..
Guess counties will have to figure out themselves don't se us doing that either

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

whats seems like is going to happen is you will have to take a ADC course through the University of Nebraska and this course will take anywhere from 40 hours to.....? to complete. you will have to pay for the course,.. and than pass each module and than take the final exam (pay for this too) to be able to get your permit. the world of ADC trapping is changing fast. :rant:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> Giving away your services is not good business....for you or any other trappers. I understand your wanting to get in with them but they aren't gonna find any trapper worth a darn to trap for free if the fur is past prime..


I trap for free out of season on occasion (under a damage control permit). I try to get the person to wait until season but if they can't, I'll do it to demonstrate to city folks the realities of trapping, its value for wildlife management and that trappers are nice guys. I have had a few folks make donations to the Association or to our Kid Trappers Raffle when I refused to take money. BTW Based on what I heard from some folks that were at the DNR's ADC Meeting- without an ADC license you can't charge for trapping services. Not sure if its true or not, but I'd check it out before doing it.

John


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the ADC license exactly?
Do u have to take a course or a test?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Do a google search on Michigan DNR Animal Damage Control and you should find it.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

My permit which is for trapping nuisance beaver along county roadways through 2014 Clearly states that the Beaver is to be disposed of at the trappers discretion. 
As for giving away trapping services that others charge for to put food on their family's table.... be careful. Trapping is a tradition that must be preserved at all cost and guys like you John are our only hope of doing so.
Bottom line though....if you are a roofer how many roofs would you do for free? Probably just Habitat for Humanity and charities like that right?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> As for giving away trapping services that others charge for to put food on their family's table.... be careful. Trapping is a tradition that must be preserved at all cost and guys like you John are our only hope of doing so.
> Bottom line though....if you are a roofer how many roofs would you do for free? Probably just Habitat for Humanity and charities like that right?


"Be careful"??? 

I'd hazard to say that the vast majority of trappers aren't doing it for money. I do it for the enjoyment. As long as the animals could be put to good use, I'd trap even if I couldn't sell the fur. Those that choose to try to make a living at it I wish the best, but I don't see it as my responsibility to help them get work. I do see it as my responsibility to help people see trappers and trapping in a positive light- so we can hopefully keep doing it for a long time to come.

And as far as roofing- I'm not a roofer but I've helped enough other people (for free) that when it comes time for me to do my house I've got over a half dozen guys who owe me.

At least for me, it's not about the money.

John


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> "Be careful"???
> 
> I'd hazard to say that the vast majority of trappers aren't doing it for money. I do it for the enjoyment. As long as the animals could be put to good use, I'd trap even if I couldn't sell the fur. Those that choose to try to make a living at it I wish the best, but I don't see it as my responsibility to help them get work. I do see it as my responsibility to help people see trappers and trapping in a positive light- so we can hopefully keep doing it for a long time to come.
> 
> ...


Yup, exactly!


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> "Be careful"???
> 
> I'd hazard to say that the vast majority of trappers aren't doing it for money. I do it for the enjoyment. As long as the animals could be put to good use, I'd trap even if I couldn't sell the fur. Those that choose to try to make a living at it I wish the best, but I don't see it as my responsibility to help them get work. I do see it as my responsibility to help people see trappers and trapping in a positive light- so we can hopefully keep doing it for a long time to come.
> 
> ...





Seldom said:


> Yup, exactly!


I'm not sure about that we (Seldom and I) sure liked the higher coyote prices and John would take someone elses unwanted fur. I bet trapper numbers are going to be increasing if the higher fur prices continue.
Jim


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

James Dymond said:


> I'm not sure about that we (Seldom and I) sure liked the higher coyote prices and John would take someone elses unwanted fur. I bet trapper numbers are going to be increasing if the higher fur prices continue.
> Jim


Oh yes Jim, you better believe it by golly!!!!

My previous post was pointed toward adc work not fur. I've got some elderly ladies who have me remove rats from their rip rap under a permit the last couple of years. I should have cut & pasted John's reply so that my post would have had clearer intent.

I don't know if trapper numbers can get much higher but I'm sure they'll find a way. Rat trapper trespassing was so rampant last year that on one private property I would have been the 3rd trapper in!!!!!:SHOCKED: Irregardless, some of us, such as Jim and some others that were trapping 30 years ago, have experience dealing with this type of condition and we've learned to adapt.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

ADC Work is completely different from fur trapping and anything the DNR does to regulate it with licensing is a good thing in my opinion. An example I'll use is the licensing of Building Contractors. The licensing fees and process used for this ensures that when we hire someone to build our deck they will be professional and the work will be done to codes that are safe.
Every dollar I have ever made from FUR trapping has been spent on either more trapping equipment or Christmas presents for my family. I fur trap strictly for the enjoyment I get out of doing it, the smile it puts on my dads face when he sees me enjoying something he taught me, and to pass on the tradition to my son. 
Every dollar I make from ADC trapping is part of my families income, which is 100% outdoor related. From the cedar furniture I build to the basswood stretchers I make and the animal lures we bottle. It is all closely related to the outdoors. That is something I am proud of. We have a very modest lifestyle, living in a small 3 bedroom 1 bath house and driving used vehicles. But it is very satisfying and we have a happy family. 
Sport/Fur trapping is regulated with some species limits and species seasons. For a sport trapper to routinely do ADC work for free just because it gives them the opportunity to trap out of season I would caution them to "Be Careful" for 2 reasons (in my opinion). First of all because it is unfair to the rest of the sport trappers that wait until the regulated season like sport hunters and fisherman. And secondly because it is intruding on the income of professional ADC guys. 
In either case there is the possibility of conflict among/between ADC and sport trappers. I believe that conflicts like these are one thing the Anti's use to show that we are not good sportsmen. To fight the anti's I feel that we must remain united. 
While I do depend on the outdoors for my income, I also depend on people like you John and organizations like the MTPCA to see that my grandchildren will have the opportunity to sport trap or make their own living from the outdoors. Which is why Matt and I decided to do this video for the MTPCA. A BIG THANK YOU to you John for your support and appearance as well as to all of the others that have shown their support
like MTP and PCS.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> ADC Work is completely different from fur trapping and anything the DNR does to regulate it with licensing is a good thing in my opinion. An example I'll use is the licensing of Building Contractors. The licensing fees and process used for this ensures that when we hire someone to build our deck they will be professional and the work will be done to codes that are safe.
> 
> I agree that the license and probably the education requirements are not necessarily a bad idea. I would like to see a two-tiered license for inside and outside work. The thing I really oppose about the DNR's (or should I say "MADCA's") proposal is the insurance requirements. That IMO is simply an attempt to increase the start-up costs to keep smaller and newer operators out of the business. Assuming I have a builder's license, I'm not legally required to buy insurance to build someone a house, why should I have to buy it to trap '***** out of their barn?
> 
> ...


John


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it seems that we agree on some points and disagree on others. I guess that is what makes the USA so awesome, the freedom to express our opinions. I have to say John I do enjoy a good debate with someone who is educated on the debate topic. But this one may get a little too political if we continue here. I also disagree with any government forcing one to buy insurance. :sad: 
I do like the idea of something like they have in Alabama where the Dept. of Ag does the damage work. I do hope that when my son is old enough to allow me the time to be more involved in the MTPCA that your are still there to work beside.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

We can definitely agree to disagree and I also love a good debate. Can you tell? :lol:

I'll close with one thing on the political side- I'm not a big fan of government using tax dollars to do things people could/should be able to do themselves. I believe that our government should fix the roads, defend the borders, and stay out of our lives. But that's just me.... :evilsmile

I'm done now. Thanks for listening!

John


----------

